# Monstercat Release 001



## Slyakin (Jul 24, 2011)

Monstercat has release their first album, aptly named Monstercat Release 001. It has a variety of artists, who all work in the fields of dubstep, house, electronica, and so on.

Support them here!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2011)

Definitely interested.

This is a pretty awesome album!


----------



## Slyakin (Jul 27, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Definitely interested.
> 
> This is a pretty awesome album!









 I was certain that no one cared for dubstep here... Thanks!

I'm sure they'd love the support. :3


----------

